# Graphic card within Rs. 5000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 24, 2012)

Please suggest me a graphic card within 5k, preferably Nvidia. My current system config is- Asus P7H 55m Lx, Intel Core i3 540, 4 GB G.skill ripjaws RAM and a Corsair VX550 Psu.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

Any GDDR5 versions should play well in your PC. 
Radeon HD 5670 DDR5 and
Radeon HD 6670 DDR5 (+500/-)


----------



## zinbart (Jul 24, 2012)

I would suggest Radeon 5670 as well.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 24, 2012)

Go for the 6670 1 GB DDR5, its worth paying a little extra..!


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

Get this:-

SAPPHIRE 6670 1GB DDR5


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 24, 2012)

So its AMD all the way huh ? No Nvidia cards ?


----------



## Skud (Jul 24, 2012)

Unfortunately at this price point, no.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Unfortunately at this price point, no.



hmm...ok...so the Nvidia 430 & 440 aren't as good as these AMD cards ? Guess I'll buy the 6670.


----------

